# 12G memory vs 16G?



## joemontana57 (Nov 24, 2012)

Is that going to make a significant difference  using Lightroom? I primarily use LR for noise reduction->raw conversion.

I'm looking at 2 laptops, they are both fairly equal in terms of processors (an Intel 3rd generation i7) and OS (Windows 8).

Here is one of the contenders.
http://www.costco.com/HP-ENVY-dv6t-....4-GHz,-Blu-ray-Player.product.100014064.html


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm not sure of the cost differential, if there is any, but I am not imagining that there is a significant difference in LR's performance.  I have 8GB in my laptop, and LR does not seem to come close to maxing out my memory when it creates 1:1 previews, a fairly intensive process.  The CPU is working at close to 100%, but LR does not seem to request that much memory.  Then again, I would also solicit the opinion of others who may have very different, and possibly more intensive, work habits before making a decision.  Enjoy new laptop!

--Ken


----------



## joemontana57 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you for the reply! The cost differential is negligible. 
12G- 17.3 screen, higher resolution
16G-15.6 screen, not as high of resolution.
Joe



Replytoken said:


> I'm not sure of the cost differential, if there is any, but I am not imagining that there is a significant difference in LR's performance.  I have 8GB in my laptop, and LR does not seem to come close to maxing out my memory when it creates 1:1 previews, a fairly intensive process.  The CPU is working at close to 100%, but LR does not seem to request that much memory.  Then again, I would also solicit the opinion of others who may have very different, and possibly more intensive, work habits before making a decision.  Enjoy new laptop!
> 
> --Ken


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 24, 2012)

Do make sure it's actually higher resolution, and not just a larger screen size.  A lot of the 14- and 15-inch laptops had similar screen resolutions, unless you specifically ordered a higher resolution screen (think iPad2 vs. iPad Mini as a similar example).  Then again, some people do not want high resolution screens, so to each their own.

--Ken


----------



## joemontana57 (Nov 24, 2012)

IIRC, the 17" has something like 1900X, while the 15.6 has something like 1300X
Having said that, I'd like the higher resolution, but I'd really like the smaller screen. I don't particularly want to haul around a 17" laptop!



Replytoken said:


> Do make sure it's actually higher resolution, and not just a larger screen size.
> 
> --Ken


----------



## clee01l (Nov 24, 2012)

If you are committed to a laptop, always go for the smaller size for portability. Then consider a large monitor to go with it for your home base.


----------



## Skasol (Nov 24, 2012)

You can't never have enough memory. I went from 8gb to 16gb and noticed a good difference when using Lightroom. Good luck.


----------

